# GMR - Catfish Tourney, Sat Nov 15th



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club is hosting its last boat tourney for the year this Saturday at the West Carrolton Ramp (by the dam) on the Great Miami River from 8am - 3pm. Entry is $30 per boat. Team of 2, 4 fish limit, over 14". 

Please PM me to confirm if you are coming in case of a location change since they are calling for some rain later this week. River is low and I think they have pulled the docks out FYI.

Salmonid
Mark Blauvelt
President, S.O.C.C.
937-974-2908


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there for the weigh in, but I don't think I'm going to bring the boat due to that low water.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

did they ever fix the ramp?

granted it's late notice, but if everyone bails because of low water (and i don't blame them) if we can all agree on another location, would it be an option to change locations? maybe cj brown or cc?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There is rain in the forecast for Tue, Wed, Thu & Fri. Six inches of rise would do wonders for those ramps.

Heck Korey, your Blue @ Tanners would prob be big fish down that way.  

Is Tanners too far for most other guys?

FYI: If the ramp(s) is fixed and/or the water rises I'm cool w/ the GMR.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just tell me where to meet you and I will be there.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought the rules were a 4 rod limit per boat, not two people, or are you just trying to make things a little simpler?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you asking if 3 people can fish in a boat using a total of four rods or if one person can use four rods by theirself?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

with my boat, unless it's completely calm, don't know if i would want to put it down at tanners again, that sucked last weekend!

i think randy is asking if technically 4 people were in one boat, using one rod each, or if three people two of them using only one rod each. 

i wouldn't mind the GMR! that would be the perfect place to test my boat in a little bit of current!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know it is a 4 rod limit per boat, unless its only 1 person in the boat, then they can only use 2 rods as is state law. From the original post I think you can have any number of people in the boat, but you can only have 4 rods out. Mark can clear that up though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishdealer is correct, you may have additional folks in the boat but the 4 rod rule applies, Thanks for bringing that up. Maximum of 4 rods per boat. So if you decide to fish by yourself, then you are only allowed 2 rods per state law. 

Now, its executive desicion time here folks, A have had several folks back out based on the looooooow water at the GMR so I am gonna propose a location change to CJ Brown, lets here some feedback today and this evening I will make a final decision and get it in the Dayton Daily News and out in the master email note distribution list.
Thanks 
Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

CJ would be fine. There is no way I could get my boat on the GMR with these water levels. I haven't cleared it with the boss yet but I'm sure I could get out for a tourney being that it would be at CJ.

Larry


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i'm all for CJ man!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

so i just thought about something guys.....i don't have a livewell and i don't have the funds to purchase a tournament net from catfishconnection.....so what are my options?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> so i just thought about something guys.....i don't have a livewell and i don't have the funds to purchase a tournament net from catfishconnection.....so what are my options?


i am out on this tournament, so if you want to swing by my house i have a livewell setup you can borrow.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ is cool w/ me.

Mark, 

Can you call and see if we need a permit? If not I'll try to call tomorrow.

FYI: We're all screwed becasue Larry will have the CJ Secret Weapon and I don't mean Doc. I'm talking about JOSH!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sat forecast for Springfield:

Rain & Snow Showers!
High 43, Low 34

Gotta Love That!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the updates, We are a "GO" to move the tourney to CJ Brown for this Saturday, Mellon is doing a permit for the tourney tomorrow. ( Thanks) 

I have a set of rules Ill be attaching in the email I send out to everyone tomorrow, its a rough draft and Id like folks to let m eknw what they think an dlet me know any additional ideas you have before the weekend. Ill have copies for everyone there.

As far as Eastwood lake goes, I have a call into the event coordinator for 5 rivers, he is out of town until Wednesday. 

Still no answers from MCD ( 3 different folks) regarding ramp updates for WC which is the main prompt for moving to CJ. 

There may be a boat person looking ofr a partner so please let me know if you have some interest, 1st come, 1st served should that seat need to be filled ( not sure yet) 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

Hang on, there is one thing that I forgot. Call me ASAP, everything (the whole tourney for Saturday) depends on it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

CJ is a haul for me, but I will be there


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

me and my buddy cant make this one, we got rangled into installing a playground set at the club IN NOVEMBER, one thing i am glad to see is the overwhelming response for this club, this is something that was needed for this area and i have a feeling that next spring it will grow even more once people get the word out more and we have all winter for spreading the word, ive already talked to a few of my friends and they are interested in it for next year. keep up the good work.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We seem to be getting alot of positive response from certain "to be" sponsors. One of them namely is Vicious Fishing Lines. As some of the owners of this site know first hand (Vicious AKA: JBS Fishing-formely Mossy Oak-they've helped OGF out in the past) is a good company that seems to have legit decent folks working for them. We'll have other sponsors too. Without them it would be hard if not impossible to do something like that. Hopefully the folks in the club will help support those companies.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Fear the three Generations.................Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Does this mean it's going to be a 3 Person Team Lange Event?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yeah.........


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm calling Lynn! Doc, Can I borrow the better half of Team Lange for a day? That will even the score a little!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

is it Duck season yet? if so remember what happened to me up there last December? just a heads up!  [email protected] http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83465&page=2&highlight=hunter+harrasment


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

crap! doc is fishing this one?! why don't we just give em the pot now! i think doc should have a 4 fish handicap to even it up


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Good luck down there this weekend guys. It's gonna be a cold one for sure.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

It's going to be a tough tournament, wind out of the North at 16 mph, that always makes for a tough bite, when it comes to CJ the wind out of the south at 20 miles an hour is great fishing anytime you can get it, we have caught our best fish under the worse conditions, it's going to be anybody's game we will have fun, I paired up with my son and grandson because my boat has all the electronics stripped off it to sell.

Should be a bunch of fish caught they may be 1# dinks but the action should be steady, if not we can all lie at the weigh-in and talk about the one's that got away.

MonsterKat, don't worry about me Josh is the guy you need to worry about that little man has a knack for catching CJ Brown hogs, he has outfished Larry and I too many times to call it luck.

See you all there Saturday.................Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Too bad the weather Saturday isn't going to be like today, 57 degrees winds out of the south,south west at 15 cold front approaching wow talk about a feeding frenzy............Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hear ya Doc, I got out for about 2.5 hrs this afternoon on the GMR and took 3 channels,( shore fishing) not great fishing but good enough to keep me there.

Hey, are the docks at CJ year round or will they pull them at some point? if so, I assume they are still in? 

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

they partialy pull them the long dock on the south is left in all year long, looking forward to a great time Saturday..........Doc


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

fished cj for a bit today, didn't get out til after 4..not a single bite.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

is it ok to get there early to cast net shad from the bank?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes!! Be sure to look for Bryans net in the spillway.... 

Korey, did you get ahold of Matt? Everything ok there??

See everyone tomorrow morning, dont forget the premeeting at 7:45 am at the parking area by the ramp. 

Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

cool, and yes i have talked to him, picking up the scales today


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Brians net is probably long gone they took and shut off the dam to do their inspections on the dam. I heard the water is way way down. Maybe you could wade in and get it though now that the water is down.


Larry


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Please dont tell me you guys tried to fish in the conditions of today?

If so what were the results?

Did Bryan have a good time


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I quit about 45 minutes early. Broke a part off my freaking bimini top. I didnt feel comfortable crowing the folks that were fishing a certain part of the lake, so I tried some new things/new places but it was brutal. Towards the end I found some fish stacked up feeding on shad (actually in the marina) but get this..... two 15 # anchors and one 10 # would not hold in the marina. The wind was brutal at that time though.

Bryan (Fishdealer) is proving to be the hot hand in the SWOCC. He's won both tourneys! (He and Mark I should say.)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, theres always a place for you on the bank fishing with me


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, me and Korey had to pack up a little early as well, it was manageable at first, but it quickly seemed to get worse, but who knows, maybe next year...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im trying to download pics guys, stay tuned, Camera is not working all to good at the moment, might have been the blinding snowstorm at weigh in... 
Oh yeah Bryan, sorry for the nmessage I left you, it was a little misleading,  Doc, Larry and the secret weapon took the event easily with about 9 lbs!


Official posting coming up soon. 
Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i was thinking of you guys yesterday, looking at it snowing outside as i sit in my nice warm and toasty house sipping on coffee..... . seriously though, i wanted to attend but due to my work hours i have a hard time trying to get to sleep before 5am.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We missed you out there Dink!!!

Anyways, official results posted in the tourney section at :
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=724622#post724622

Thanks for your continued support , everyone earned some respect yesterday with the brutal conditions.

Salmonid


----------

